# Can I stuff steel wool in my exhaust to quiet it?



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

Just wondering if a little steel wook in my exhaust would quiet it a bit?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Can I stuff steel wool in my exhaust to quiet it? (JettaRed)*

Wouldn't it blow out the exhaust when you punch the gas??


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Can I stuff steel wool in my exhaust to quiet it? (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

I'm thinking of using the copper scrubbing pads from the grocery store and placing it at the front of the exhaust mid pipe. Youre right, it'll probably blow out eventually.
I've inserted a venturi into the pipe already and it's still too loud for me from 3000 to 3500 rpm, especially when coasting.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Can I stuff steel wool in my exhaust to quiet it? (JettaRed)*

Copper sometimes reacts with other metals. I'm not sure if it reacts with steel or stainless steel but I would look into it before I subject it to the metal of your exhaust system plus the very high temperatures. The combination of the above may cause an undesirable chemical reaction causing the weakening of your exhaust system. I am only speculating about this mind you. It could be totally fine but that just popped into my head and I felt the need to regurgitate my thoughts in your thread.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Can I stuff steel wool in my exhaust to quiet it? (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

You make a good point. But stainless steel is supposed to be non-reactive, so I don't think the cooper will affect it. Also, the melting point of copper is 1083.0 °C, so I think I'm ok there too.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: Can I stuff steel wool in my exhaust to quiet it? (JettaRed)*

:grabs popcorn:


----------



## dewhitcomb18T (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: Can I stuff steel wool in my exhaust to quiet it? (JettaRed)*

If I remember correctly from my to date unused Metallurgy degree....
If the electrochemical potentials (I think) of the 2 metals are significantly different, there will be a heightened corrosion environment. If the electrochemical potentials of the stainless and the copper are close, you shouldn't have a problem. The problem with steel wool would be that the stainless would create an extremely corrosive environment for the steel, and you might just have a little rusty mas sitting in your exhaust.
Keep in mind that it took me 2 tries to pass my class on corrosion 8 years ago... and I never became a metallurgist....


----------



## dewhitcomb18T (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: Can I stuff steel wool in my exhaust to quiet it? (dewhitcomb18T)*

more popcorn?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Can I stuff steel wool in my exhaust to quiet it? (dewhitcomb18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dewhitcomb18T* »_If I remember correctly from my to date unused Metallurgy degree....
If the electrochemical potentials (I think) of the 2 metals are significantly different, there will be a heightened corrosion environment. If the electrochemical potentials of the stainless and the copper are close, you shouldn't have a problem. The problem with steel wool would be that the stainless would create an extremely corrosive environment for the steel, and you might just have a little rusty mas sitting in your exhaust.
Keep in mind that it took me 2 tries to pass my class on corrosion 8 years ago... and I never became a metallurgist....

Well, I figured the steel wool would get wet from condensation and turn into a rusted pile. That's why I thought of using copper. I'll give it a try and see what happens.


----------



## dewhitcomb18T (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: Can I stuff steel wool in my exhaust to quiet it? (JettaRed)*

On the other hand...
The copper could cause the Stainless to corrode, because the copper won't. I wish I could give you a definitive answer....
I was trying to do some research, but I now remember why I didn't pass the class the first time, and was lucky to pass the second time.


----------



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Can I stuff steel wool in my exhaust to quiet it? (JettaRed)*

probably one of the dumbest questions ive heard no offence...... lol...... but wtf? go with quieter exhaust setup then... plugging steel wool in the pipes isnt going to do anything but restrict it lol. iduno why u would wanna do that, go pick up a vibrant ultra quiet resonator http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Can I stuff steel wool in my exhaust to quiet it? (kchizTT)*

Not a dumb question, just a dumb idea. It doesn't work anyway. I actually got one of those copper wool pot scrubbers from the grocery store and stuffed it in the pipe. Absolutely no quieter, and a little less power.
Oh well. Where can I get a "vibrant ultra quiet resonator"?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: Can I stuff steel wool in my exhaust to quiet it? (JettaRed)*


----------



## FreeRideJunkie (Feb 18, 2005)

I was seriously hoping that this thread was a joke. I didn't seriously thing that anyone would try this let alone post about it....


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

my mate stuffs his bike muffler with steel wool to get through the noise regs on track days. blows it out on the first full throttle lap!!


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (FreeRideJunkie)*

This thread is a trainwreck.. I don't want to look at it but I can't help myself


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (FreeRideJunkie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FreeRideJunkie* »_I was seriously hoping that this thread was a joke. I didn't seriously thing that anyone would try this let alone post about it....

Why? Man, how do you think we learn if we don't try our ideas? 
FWIW, the scrubber pad was a failure. I removed it after about 40 miles and it was totally misshapped. I can provide before and after pics, but the bottom line is that it did not hold its shape.


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

*FV-QR*

wouldn't you think stuffing scrubber pads into your exhaust would choke it??? I must be missing something, because that would be really dumb.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (-Khaos-)*

I'm not talking about the sponge pads with the green scratchy stuff on one side. I'm talking about a brillo pad kinda without the soap and will bigger fibers. I'll have to post some pics.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (JettaRed)*

*Before...*









*After...*


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (JettaRed)*

*J/K
Before...*









*After...*


----------



## Elcroato (May 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (JettaRed)*

Good joke, haha


----------



## Twintigklepper (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: Can I stuff steel wool in my exhaust to quiet it? (JettaRed)*

It can work..
The glasfiber blows out after some time, some rvs wool can
prevent blowout of the glasfiber.
Look at this stuff for example:
http://www.saveguard.com/exhausts/acoustafil1.htm
Sorry for my english


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Can I stuff steel wool in my exhaust to quiet it? (Twintigklepper)*

You should try a banana, I saw it in the movies once and it worked great.


----------



## twocamvw (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Can I stuff steel wool in my exhaust to quiet it? (20v master)*

this has been done in the past to get cars through inspection. done it on a few muscle cars. steel wool in the tail pipe. used some screen with clamp to keep it from blowing out. and hide it under a chrome exhaust tip. 

never drove around like that for any periods of time, just long enough to get plates on the car


----------



## DK_GTI_racer (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Can I stuff steel wool in my exhaust to quiet it? (twocamvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twocamvw* »_this has been done in the past to get cars through inspection. done it on a few muscle cars. steel wool in the tail pipe. used some screen with clamp to keep it from blowing out. and hide it under a chrome exhaust tip. 

never drove around like that for any periods of time, just long enough to get plates on the car

Just mount enough mufflers on the car, i have 3 mufflers - and thats quite enough even do its a 3" exhaust with straight thru mufflers - and get some qaulity mufflers.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Can I stuff steel wool in my exhaust to quiet it? (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_
I've inserted a venturi into the pipe already and it's still too loud for me from 3000 to 3500 rpm, especially when coasting.

Then you got the wrong exhaust. As for steel wool, it belongs in the muffler, not the pipe. No point having an exhaust and then restricting it with stuff. Kind of like getting a 3" exhaust and stuffing a silencer in the end with a 1.5" hole


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Can I stuff steel wool in my exhaust to quiet it? (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
Then you got the wrong exhaust. As for steel wool, it belongs in the muffler, not the pipe. No point having an exhaust and then restricting it with stuff. Kind of like getting a 3" exhaust and stuffing a silencer in the end with a 1.5" hole









you're probably right. However, I had heard that Borla wasn't too loud. I have it on my son's A4 and it quiet compared to mine.
Interestingly, the tail pipes extend almost an inch when the pipes are hot from when they are cold. That's a lot of thermal expansion!


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Can I stuff steel wool in my exhaust to quiet it? (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_
Interestingly, the tail pipes extend almost an inch when the pipes are hot from when they are cold. That's a lot of thermal expansion!

WTF!? so your 3" system tailpipe become a 4" outlet when running?!
are you kidding?
and BTW, those pics look like a cat has crapped on your kitchen floor


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Can I stuff steel wool in my exhaust to quiet it? (jc_bb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jc_bb* »_
WTF!? so your 3" system tailpipe become a 4" outlet when running?!
are you kidding?
and BTW, those pics look like a cat has crapped on your kitchen floor

I said "extend" an inch, not "expand" an inch. It got longer, not wider.
I don't have a cat.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Can I stuff steel wool in my exhaust to quiet it? (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_
you're probably right. However, I had heard that Borla wasn't too loud. I have it on my son's A4 and it quiet compared to mine.
Interestingly, the tail pipes extend almost an inch when the pipes are hot from when they are cold. That's a lot of thermal expansion!

The a4 version is 2.25" iirc for the B5. If you think you exhaust is too loud, add in a cat if you removed it or a small resinator to the mix.


----------



## DK_GTI_racer (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Can I stuff steel wool in my exhaust to quiet it? (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_
I said "extend" an inch, not "expand" an inch. It got longer, not wider.
I don't have a cat.

physical impossible.


----------



## blowjustinup (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: Can I stuff steel wool in my exhaust to quiet it? (twocamvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twocamvw* »_used some screen with clamp to keep it from blowing out. and hide it under a chrome exhaust tip. 


x2.. The steel wool will blow out fast without some sort of screen. We did it on my friends muffler-deleted VR to pass inspection lol


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Can I stuff steel wool in my exhaust to quiet it? (DK_GTI_racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DK_GTI_racer* »_
physical impossible.

Not impossible, the exhausts here all have slip joints and clamps for the most part, when they get hot they can push out a little and push the tips a little further out. Not unheard of.


----------



## DK_GTI_racer (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Can I stuff steel wool in my exhaust to quiet it? (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_
Not impossible, the exhausts here all have slip joints and clamps for the most part, when they get hot they can push out a little and push the tips a little further out. Not unheard of.

My statement was regarding the material - but yes improper tigten slip over clamps etc. can cause the extension.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Can I stuff steel wool in my exhaust to quiet it? (DK_GTI_racer)*

I'll take and post some pics, but it'll be later on. Need to drive and then cool down.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Can I stuff steel wool in my exhaust to quiet it? (JettaRed)*

OK, here are some pics with the exhaust cold and hot. Definitely some thermal expansion going on. the exhaust is much more quiet when cold.
*Cold...*















*Hot...*

















_Modified by JettaRed at 4:29 AM 6-30-2009_


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

wtf...


----------



## blowjustinup (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: Can I stuff steel wool in my exhaust to quiet it? (JettaRed)*

If it's quieter when cold, then it might be slipping at the clamps when it gets hot.. Causing leaks.. Making it louder


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Can I stuff steel wool in my exhaust to quiet it? (blowjustinup)*

If I clamp any tighter I'll bust the bolts. Plus, there can't be that much more noise escaping from the clamps.


----------



## citat3962 (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: (jc_bb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jc_bb* »_my mate stuffs his bike muffler with steel wool to get through the noise regs on track days. blows it out on the first full throttle lap!!

I was gonna say. At a few Autocross events the big modified boys who didn't have a supertrap muffler were running with steel wool packed into the end of a long tip and then screen wrapped around the tip and clamped on with a hose clamp. That allowed them to run full throttle without tripping the noise sensors and kept it from blasting out. 
For an event that's fine, not something I want on my car every day though.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (citat3962)*

My buddies muffler got clogged on his Trooper and it eventually exploded and almost burned his car down.
Why would you run no cat and worry about the sound? Install a resonator and be done.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

try one of these:
http://www.carchemistry.com/sh...t&c=3


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_
Why would you run no cat and worry about the sound? Install a resonator and be done.

Who says I have no cat? I've got the stock cat and downpipe on the car.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_
Who says I have no cat? I've got the stock cat and downpipe on the car.

You did.

_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_
I don't have a cat.

But when I went back and read it, you were talking furry, not metal.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_
You did.
But when I went back and read it, you were talking furry, not metal.

LOL, yeah, only dogs.


----------

